# no communication at obd2



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

the car: 2000 audi s4 2.7l twin turbo
problem: no communication at obd2
i've tried multiple scanners one of which is like a $4,000 professional scanner... still nothing. each scanner just says connection error. i've checked all the fuses in the fuse panel, under the steering wheel and under the ecu cover. using a multimeter i checked to see if there is power to the obd2 and there is. 
so with all that being said... what the heck is wrong.... help??
thanks


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

99% you have a faulty ABS module....
Disconnect the ABS plug from the module (under the hood) and try again. Should work then.


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

any word on whether this works or not? I currently have the same issue on a 2000 S4, that has been upgraded to RS4 turbos, ect.
The person that owns the vehicle took it to a shop, and they completely dismantled everything, and gave it back to him in pieces. Now, my VAG 1552 will not communicate with ANY module.
I tried unplugging his ABS module shortly after reading the above posts, however, I still had no luck communicating with any module.
Thoughts???
Thanks in advance
chad


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchtoplaywith* »_any word on whether this works or not? I currently have the same issue on a 2000 S4, that has been upgraded to RS4 turbos, ect.
The person that owns the vehicle took it to a shop, and they completely dismantled everything, and gave it back to him in pieces. Now, my VAG 1552 will not communicate with ANY module.
I tried unplugging his ABS module shortly after reading the above posts, however, I still had no luck communicating with any module.
Thoughts???
Thanks in advance
chad 

In your situation, I'd say the K-line wire somewhere got cut/ripped out...
Worst case run a wire from the k-wire on the obd port inside the car directly to the ECU's k-wire pin.
Here are a complete set of B5 S4 wiring diagrams to help you out.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...04575


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

thank you. I will definitely check this out


----------

